# Ram wheezy and snorty



## sailors rest (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi- we have a 5 year old ram who in the last few days has become increasingly wheezy and making pig-like noises.  A new thing.  He also seems to be working to breath.  Otherwise he has a great appetite, clear eyes and generally seems just fine.  I am concerned that he is having digestive issues from grain- he has been spoiled with 1/2 cup a day.  He is pooping well, so no issues moving food along but I am worried it is either a respiratory issue or a digestive issue.  please advise!


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds like respiratory.  
Hard to say what is causing it.
One thing that comes to mind is lung worms infestation.
Usually if they are sick with an infection they tend to stop eating and get listless.
I'm fairly new to sheep, so hopfully some of the more exp. folks pipe up.
Might be good to take his temp. and see if it is normal or not.  If he is not running a temp that will rule out some things.
Look at his gums for nice pink color.  
How dusty is the hay?  I think older animals are little more sensitive to dust. Longer exposure time throughout their life.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree...taking his temperature would be first to rule out respiratory infection...and checking for moldy dusty hay...and if there is a cough, might be lung worms...first thing I'd do though is rule out a respiratory infection.  Hope he'll be okay!


----------



## sailors rest (Mar 9, 2013)

If he was just dosed with Ivermectin 3 weeks ago would that rule out Lungworms?  Definitely has been some dusty hay but not for 2 weeks.  Started him on Naxcel.  2.5 cc's per company's recs. but I have read up to 6 online.  Thoughts?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 9, 2013)

What's his temp?


----------



## sailors rest (Mar 10, 2013)

He was a wild island sheep and we haven't been able to get a temp yet.  Finally got him confined this morning.  Still has good appetite and very lively.  Just the wheezing/snorty breathing and drooling.  There is an occasional cough.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just a suggestion...but do you have people who can help you grab him and lie him down and hog tie him long enough to take his temp?  If it is high it could be a respiratory infection and that has to be treated sooner than later...in my opinion...I am not a vet.


----------

